# Greetings from Minnesota!



## Dressagexpassion (Nov 16, 2008)

Bonjour.  So I'm new here, I kind of stumbled on this forum on the internet when I was looking up horse treats, so here's some info about me:

I'm 15

I ride H/J

I do not have my own horse, I'm hopefully going to start leasing soon.

I've been riding for 10 or so years.

I ride twice a week.

I have 2 cats.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the horse forum! I hope you have tons of fun here!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hey there and welcome!!!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!
Nice to meet you


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

welcome! have fun posting!


----------

